# Tipping... Digital, cash AND knowledge!



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I took my first Lyft over the weekend. 

My wife and I took her car to the mechanic for inspection. The guy said it required some work and would be a few hours. So, my wife used my referral code and got the $5 off ten rides credit.

The driver was 7 minutes out. He pulls up and we spill into the back seat and I immediately tell him that I appologize for the short trip (3 miles), but we would take care of him in tips.

I mentioned that I was a driver and the usual conversation began. How long you been driving? Do you like it, etc.

He then asked which app I run when. I told him I run both at the same time. He asks if I use 2 phones and I said nope, just one. I said when we get to my place I'll show you how it works.

Anyways, our ride was $2.10 after the $5 off... My wife tipped 5 on app

I got out and ran to my car and grabbed a $5 i got the night before and handed him that, too

Then I showed him how to use the driver shortcut floater over top of the uber app. He had only been a Lyft driver for two days and didnt know that feature.

So we tipped him digitally, with cash and with knowledge... All n one trip!


----------

